# A relief off of my shoulders and lessons learned



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> Out of knowwhere I'm breathing heavy. Chest feels a little tight.


I'm not sure of your age, but those are some of the symptoms of a heart attack. Glad it wasn't asbestos and good luck on the rest of your house.


----------

